
Google Location History Timeline - SoulMan
https://www.google.com/maps/timeline
======
Zikes
And since this always blows up in an "omg privacy" outrage fest, let's
remember that Location History is opt-in and that Google frequently sends
email reminders to participants that they are opted in.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9926865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9926865)

